# Poudre River WARNING at 3 way



## Camp Falbo (Apr 30, 2010)

Boaters we have a MAJOR HAZARD on the Poudre River.

Three Way Rapid is 100% UNRUNABLE! A Major landslide has deposited several metric tons of debris (Rocks, Boulders, Logs, Sediment, etc.) directly INTO the Three Way Rapid. Any attempt to run Three Way will end in tragedy. The sediment and rock has completely cut off the right and center run at the rapid and huge logs have spanned the rest of the rapid making this rapid not runnable even for kayakers.

This is approximately at mile marker 106 on the Poudre. This is approx 2 miles down stream from Steven's Gulch and approx 1.5 miles upstream from Tunnel Rapid.

PLEASE HELP SPREAD THE WORD! WE WILL LET YOU KNOW AS CONDITIONS CHANGE.

See the Poudre Rock Report for pics...


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Three rocks rapid


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Here*

Flash flooding closes Colo. Highway 14 northwest of Fort Collins | 9news.com


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Lots of BIG trees in the river. It's going to take a lot of cleaning to remove all the wood. There were 3 to 4, thirty foot trees 200 yards downstream of this and numerous trees all over.


----------



## tmcdevit (Jun 8, 2008)

If anyone gets a visual on the narrows and could let me know how it is, it would be greatly appreciated. Probably coming up the back from summit tomorrow and wouldn't want to make the trip just to find a bunch of strainers.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

*HOLY CRAP WTF!!!!*

RIP 3-way
what a sweet rapid. why you let me pass between the 3 kings for all those years without any major carnage, i'll never know!!
hopefully someday you will return to your former glory. till then, i'll see you in my dreams, and cringe about you in my nightmares!!


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

Jefe said:


> Lots of BIG trees in the river. It's going to take a lot of cleaning to remove all the wood. There were 3 to 4, thirty foot trees 200 yards downstream of this and numerous trees all over.


How's the wood situation further downstream thru bridges? With three rock unrunable does it make sense to put in lower or just portage?

Thanks!


----------



## raymod2 (Jul 22, 2010)

We ran Steven's Down yesterday in duckies and there were no problems other than 3-rock rapid. We had no trouble portaging that rapid on the right but the strainer where all the water was going looked ugly.


----------



## Ka-Pow (Jul 14, 2013)

R2'd Lower Narrows yesterday. No wood and not too bony. Stopped at 3 Rock on the way back down. Man, that is going to be one new rapid come high water next year. Ran from Secret put in (Just above Tunnel/Crystal Falls) down to BTO and it was good to go.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

This is blowout was truly impressive to see. As uou look up the gulch that blew out, notice how high the damage is in the remaining tree tops. There are good size broken branches 30-40 feet in the air. There must have been so much airborne debris as well as trees sliding a good ways down the gulch still upright. 

Any word on whether or not a professional crew might clean out the blockage? Seems like it could catch more debris and create a damn that might flood the road. The possibility of that seems worthy of a CDOT work crew


----------



## Ka-Pow (Jul 14, 2013)

What I heard is that the foliage will be removed but boulders and soil will be left to the river to sort out.


----------

